# What type of pony am I?



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

looks quarter horse to me but I could be wrong...Quarter Horses can be pony sized...I believe the name is called Quarter Ponies


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks like Piper. Like a QH. My trainer has a 13.2hh Quarter Horse (Pony)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She could definitely be a Quarter Pony. 
I'm no expert with pony breeds though. In any event, she's super cute! =D


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

When I first saw the pics I thought p.o.a. pony.
My farah is 13.1 hands and has the same comformation and head.


























Those arent the best pics but you can kinda see the resemblence.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

I can definitely see a resemblance, but I'm kinda still leaning towards the QP..but also wanted to add that your hackamore is down way too low on her nose. It should be up about 2 inches at least  (at least in the last picture it needs to be)


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

SavvyHearts said:


> I can definitely see a resemblance, but I'm kinda still leaning towards the QP..but also wanted to add that your hackamore is down way too low on her nose. It should be up about 2 inches at least  (at least in the last picture it needs to be)


Good eye  The pics are old but the hackamore was fixed after the pic


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

(I wish we could edit post) but last one...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

QP, or a cross with a QP


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I thought possibly POA too but she doesn't seem to have the white around her eyes or striped hooves which are pretty tell tale POA signs. Of course that doesn't mean she isn't a POA...

Here's a POA I know:



















Here you can see his "appy eye" really well:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I say Quarter Pony.. Shes a cute lil thing, I love her tiny ears, that's what I think makes her look really pony-ish.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

She looks like a QH or Quarter Pony to me. Or maybe even a little welsh cob?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd agree with Quarter Pony. She's very pretty!


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

mabey shes a POA and QP cross?? well you cant always tell a horses breed by the looks..........u need a background on the horse :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks to me like she may have a little bit of welsh in there somewhere.


----------

